
What a museum of disgusting food reveals about human nature - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/01/09/what-a-museum-of-disgusting-food-reveals-about-human-nature
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/ue7gc](http://archive.is/ue7gc)

